# PC-Adapter 5.1 an S7 200 CPU 214 möglich??



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

Ist die Kommunikation mit einemPC-Adapter 5.1 an S7 200 CPU 214 möglich. Ich versuche es seit einer Stunde vergeblich. Oder ist der Adapter evtl. defekt. Im Moment habe ich keine S7 300 oder so zum testen.


----------



## knabi (5 September 2005)

Für die S7-200 brauchst Du einen anderen Adapter, es wird ein anderes Protokoll verwendet.

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...627&mlfb=6ES7901-3DB30-0XA0&siteID=DE&lang=de


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

*Pc-Adapter*

Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*pc-Adapter V5.1*

Was kann PC-Adapter V5.1 ??
Er liefert mir, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nicht die gleiche Schnittstelle wie an meinem Siemens-PG ?
Bitte noch mal bestätigen.


----------



## plc_tippser (6 September 2005)

Die Adapter für die 300/400er SPS unterstüzten das MPI-Protokol. Die S7 200 nutzt das PPI (Punkt zu Punkt)

Deshalb nicht kompatibel. Es gibt PCMCIA- bzw. PCI-Karten, die beide Protokolle können. Und DP.

Gruß pt


----------

